# 96999-code ideas please



## eferris (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

One of our Doc's used a lazer to treat a patients folliculitis and used a 96999 and the insurnace denied it because its an unlisted  procedure . I've looked to see if I can find a code that better matches what the Dr. did. The only one that i can come up with is 96920-laser treatment for inflammatory skin disease.  What is throwing me about this code is the fact that is has psoriasis in parenthesis next to it?   I wanted to see if anyone could come up with any other possibilities.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 24, 2010)

Can you send the notes to the insurance company for review?  In my experience, that's what they usually need in order to process an unlisted code.  They will review, determine if payable, then determine the allowance based on what was done.  I would check with the insurance.

Hope this helps,


----------

